# Bad acne off my test E / dbol cycle



## spinney19 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi guys im looking for some information please. Im into my 5th week of test e / dbol cycle.

ive been taking 600mg test e ew and 40 mg dbol ed.strength has gone up and weight about 10lb. However this past week im experiencing bad acne on shoulders,chest and back. Is there any advice on how to get rid or at least reduce it. im eating well and drink around 6-8 pints of water a day. Any advice appreciated. 

age 30

height 5ft 9"

weight 206 lbs


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Not sure you can get rid of it mate, after all it's like going through puberty again. You can try a good spot cream that contains a bleach like benzol peroxide. That will help clear the spots and reduce scaring ect.......

I had them really bad on my chest and the cream i used was prescribed to me (benzol) has pretty much cleared the scarring after a few months but i'm starting to get them again lol.


----------



## jayrs2k (Jun 2, 2010)

i have acne aswell mate used all the benzyl peroxide creams and gels and they didnt do much for me i have started usin the sunbed twice a week since last week and already there 75% gone i know the sun beds are bad for you but depends how much you want to reduce acne.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

I dont suffer from them myself, but was told a couple of sessions on the sunbed sorts it out ?


----------



## spinney19 (Apr 14, 2011)

cheers lads loving the strength and size gains acne horrible tho. ill trty cream first and if that not workin the sunbeds.


----------



## Marine1 (Feb 25, 2011)

The cream/gel us called panoxyl aquagel come in 2.5% and 5 % strength also get a set of exfoliating gloves to wash your self with , may look like a fairy but clears you up lol...

Panoxyl also do a face/ body wash to use before applying cream works great for me don't have it anymore


----------



## spinney19 (Apr 14, 2011)

goin docs next week and sunbedding it a couple of times a week i reckon..cheers 4 info


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

sunbed dries the skin, and the acne stays.. dried in the pores..

Look, the basic nuts and bolts is- everyone knows to much test/d-bol converts to oestrogen causing gyno/water retention right? so what do you do? you take an AI or a SERM (eg arimidex (ai) or nolvadex (serm)).

Do you know that test (and d-bol) convert to DHT? this is what causes the acne (and baldness and prostate issues if you are prone to them).

Take dutasteride- i tab per day on your cycle and until the end of your PCT. This stops your acne (and hair loss); take an AI with dutasteride- the lower oestrogen means you won't have erection problems becuase the ratio of oestrogen to Test (and DHT) will still favour test.

By stopping the conversion of Test to DHT, AND reducing oestrogen, you will stop your steroid induced acne..


----------



## spinney19 (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for info and yh i knew bits but not a lot.the little fellas workin fine its just trhe spots.ive got a box of nolva .was going to save them for gyno symptoms or pct.never heard of dutasteride ill look it up now.

thanks for your input.


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

i think spots on bodybuilders look good. it shows you're on gear & not to mess with you.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Dont fcuck about with anything else. Get some tretinoin retin a topical cream. Available online. Trust me, i had the WORST acne ever, never suffered before, got if from some bunk gear. Nothing would shift it, until i got this cream. If you want more advice let me know, my fingers get tired easily. You can grab it from Shalaks pharmacy in India online. Beware. It is fierce stuff. Fantastically Fierce


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Anyone else got any experience with this "tretinoin retin?


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

I have to say the best treatment i came across is roaccutane it cleared mine up completely it took a little while to kick in but seriously it is the best to rid of BAD acne! This can only be gotten from the demotologist when refered from doctor! Tell them you have tried everything nothing is working and its getting you down! And you have heard of roaccutane.

If you just have mild symptoms use some oxytetracycline 3 tabs per day! perscribed by doctors!

Creams never worked for me and nothing else has really.

HTH buddy and good luck with them horrible pimps!

EDIT- Take liver supplement if useing roaccutane my alt and lft was a little iffy after but it returns to normal after usage finishes!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

roaccutane and other acne drugs are treating the symptoms only- Dutasteride stops the process in the first place... and is much easier on your system than roacuatane...


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> roaccutane and other acne drugs are treating the symptoms only- Dutasteride stops the process in the first place... and is much easier on your system than roacuatane...


Never heard of Dutasteride but with the roaccutane my symptoms of acne have never returned since the usage of it.. (He touches wood) LOL.. Maybe the odd biggy but goes and i dont get more than a few. Before it was so bad the dermotologist took pics and its now used in classes it was so bad. But now you would even know i had them.

Thank you mr scientist that found this!!! HEHE

Interested in this Dutasteride you mention for cycles though! To be safer! If it is safe that is!?


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

accutane contains the same active ingredients an Tretinoin retin a gel. Read some reviews mate. I had terrible acne (shoulders & Chest) from gear, and after 6 months of visiting the docs i bought the tretinoin online. Only thing i found that works. It makes your skin shed and rejuvinate many many more times than it naturally would. Feels a little like sunburn. Skin peels etc. It even removes the scars that you may allready have from acne. All from personal exp, everyone is different. I would 100% reccomend, especially as a 25g tube is the price of a round o drinks. (still have nearly a full tube left, the stuff is so strong. Accutane is the oral version i believe, but can carry some nasty sides with it.


----------



## spinney19 (Apr 14, 2011)

so many things..and thanks everyone for advice...just picking the most suitable 1 now..cheers


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

which site sells the tretinoin retin a topical cream. thanks


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

baggsy said:


> which site sells the tretinoin retin a topical cream. thanks


shalaks pharmacy in india mate. google tretinoin retin a shalaks. should come up 

IOf your struggling, pm me, ill find out the exact site i got mine from.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

you cant receive pms but i have found alldaychemist which sell it i have used this site in the past with no probs aswell.

http://www.alldaychemist.com/449__Tretinoin-Gel-USP-

what strength percentage did you use? thanks


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

I used the 0.1 strength. If your considering using it on your face then use something weaker. Your skin peels like a bitch on this stuff, and can be quite tender. You could mix it with a fragrance free moisturiser i guess. And keep the gel applied areas away from the sun whilst they are "peeling" makes your skin super photosensitive (if thats the right word) I can honestly say you will never look back. takes maybe 3 weeks to shift everything. The acne gets worse before it gets better within that time scale though. Dont be put off, just carry on with the gel, within no time, youll be sorted out mate.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

cheers pal, im going to go for the 0.1% gel as im going to use it on back and shoulders, how long does a 20g tube last just to have an idea of how many to order


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

forever mate. Get two i guess, but you won't use them up. The thing is, if i run a course now, i apply every three days, without any sign of acne, just to make sure nothing comes back. 4 weeks into Sus & Tren course now, using gel once every three days, no return of any spots what so ever. Please use sparingly (pea sized amount for one shoulder blade). Apply only once a day. Wash your hands thouroughly after use, and dont scratch your balls for an hour or.... well, you get the idea.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks last question would it be ok to put on before i go to bed and then obviously shower in the morning? thanks


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes mate no problems. Can bleach your bedsheets, and it will spread a little, especially if your using gear and having any nightsweat sides. I found using it on a night it would end up on my pilow, then i would get peeling skin on my ears where it had managed to spread to. That being said i was sweating like a bitch with tren at the time


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

cheers pal


----------



## spinney19 (Apr 14, 2011)

cheers goldengate i cant pm ya 4 sum reason. wats ya email m8 ..id like to know more bout that cream.doc prescribed anit biotics today but that cream sounds good. i aint got the dollar to be buying all sorts of ai's serms etc as well as the gear. its a dear hobbie this weight lifting.anyway ill wait for your reply

thanks again !!!


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

spinney19 said:


> cheers goldengate i cant pm ya 4 sum reason. wats ya email m8 ..id like to know more bout that cream.doc prescribed anit biotics today but that cream sounds good. i aint got the dollar to be buying all sorts of ai's serms etc as well as the gear. its a dear hobbie this weight lifting.anyway ill wait for your reply
> 
> thanks again !!![/quote
> 
> I dont think i casn post my email addy, due to the rules of the site. But fire away, If i can answer your questions i will


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

vitamin b5. clear that **** right up, try and find the powder form


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Beasted said:


> Never heard of Dutasteride but with the roaccutane my symptoms of acne have never returned since the usage of it.. (He touches wood) LOL.. Maybe the odd biggy but goes and i dont get more than a few. Before it was so bad the dermotologist took pics and its now used in classes it was so bad. But now you would even know i had them.
> 
> Thank you mr scientist that found this!!! HEHE
> 
> Interested in this Dutasteride you mention for cycles though! To be safer! If it is safe that is!?


finasteride and dutasteride are used long term for hair loss with male pattern baldness.... also for prostate issues... and, if you're taking exogenous testosterone, they work well for stopping acne- as its caused by excess DHT binding at the skin (as opposed to hair/scalp or prostate gland).

so yes, these meds are used long term..


----------

